# B14 trunk rattle.



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well this new amp makes my car THUMP. and it moves so much more air my trunk rattles alot more so i bought "great stuff" expanding foam and did the trunk lid. it acted more like a glue than anything else and "glued" the trunk sheet metal to the frame. so i have that under wraps, now the panel where the licesn plate is is taking all the brunt of the pressure and rattles like whoa. but it seems to big of a gap to use the foam on and it accually work. any suggestions? im not going to mat because i dont want all the weight but i hate rattles. also behind the pillar plastic covers rattle. any ideas on a light weight way to get rid of this? DONT SAY DYNAMAT, but anything else is cool.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Turn the stereo down...that will work 

You know there is super lightweight Dynamite...

More than likely most of the rattle is coming from the licence plate, since it screws in the top but not the bottom...so the bottom is probably flapping.. Your idea of putting something soft under it like small pieces of foam in the corners then screw it down will probably work.

If you were really concerned about weight then why do you have a thumping stereo ?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

i fyou wanna stay cheap glue some cardboard to the little nubs on the bottom of the lic plate.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i used the little strips of insulation foam that you're supposed to put on your doors and windows if you have a draft coming thru

its sticky on one side with some decent adhesive (but not too strong)

available at your local Home Depot or Lowes


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> Turn the stereo down...that will work
> 
> You know there is super lightweight Dynamite...
> 
> ...


its not huge. its a rather small box accully, its just that i have it facing the rear of the car and its quite powerful. but i can take it in and out with ease. i know its heavy but i took the spare wheels out and i dont want to add more weight to it. and i put those felt pads they have for the bottom of chair legs on the bottom of my plate and bolted it together on the bottom as well. its the rear panel of the trunk, im going to try some of the foam and see it that wont work, if not ill figure something else out. as for the pillars im going to take them all off and see whats lose behind them and put some of that stick on insulation just to silence it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

myoung said:


> You know there is super lightweight Dynamite...


you might not want to put this in your car

y'know...for safety reasons


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you might not want to put this in your car
> 
> y'know...for safety reasons


??? what safety reasons?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

re-read his post

you'll get it eventually


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

lol

Dynamite LOL

We know what he ment lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> re-read his post
> 
> you'll get it eventually


hehehe, mikes getting crazy in his old age.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> you might not want to put this in your car
> 
> y'know...for safety reasons



hahaha great typo.... :thumbup:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> im not going to mat because i dont want all the weight but i hate rattles. also behind the pillar plastic covers rattle. any ideas on a light weight way to get rid of this? DONT SAY DYNAMAT, but anything else is cool.


Dynamat it........and get more horsepower.  

Deep down, you know you can't have it both ways. That's like asking how to build a 10 second Sentra that gets 45 mpg. 

I just used four screws to hold down my license plate. Drill 2 extra holes, pad the back of the lic. plate, add screws and call it a day.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ye, im good now :thumbup: im gona stuff rags in behind where the plate is (inside the trunk) to muffle any more rattles than ill be good. (thats better than filling it with foam because i can take the rags out :thumbup:


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

> Dynamat it........and get more horsepower.
> 
> Deep down, you know you can't have it both ways. That's like asking how to build a 10 second Sentra that gets 45 mpg.


whoa whoa whoa isnt that a bit extreme


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nissanmax89 said:


> whoa whoa whoa isnt that a bit extreme


.........what?

its more or less true though. i have found a few things that could work that are lighter than dynamat, there was a vynal damping stuff i found, it most likly wont work quit like dynamat to help increase sound, but im sure it would get rid of rattles. but im looking for cheap ass (typical b14 owner here) getto tricks. and let me say the expanding foam (great stuff big gap filler) worked perfectly on the trunk lid it wont rattle at all now because it is either 1mm away from the under bracing or the stuff foam wont alow it to move. 

the next hurtel is the rear where the plat is, that may be tricky.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> .........what?
> 
> its more or less true though. i have found a few things that could work that are lighter than dynamat, there was a vynal damping stuff i found, it most likly wont work quit like dynamat to help increase sound, but im sure it would get rid of rattles. but im looking for cheap ass (typical b14 owner here) getto tricks. and let me say the expanding foam (great stuff big gap filler) worked perfectly on the trunk lid it wont rattle at all now because it is either 1mm away from the under bracing or the stuff foam wont alow it to move.
> 
> the next hurtel is the rear where the plat is, that may be tricky.


We plan on using this for the upcoming audio install articles.

http://www.b-quiet.com/ 

Check out the compare link... vs dynamat in weight and sound deadening

They have several versions.. We're going with the lightest.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

myoung said:


> We plan on using this for the upcoming audio install articles.
> 
> http://www.b-quiet.com/
> 
> ...



i use B-Quiet Extreme in my car. i have TONS of pictures if you need some for your article mike ....my ENTIRE car is deadened, top to bottom. roof, floor, firewall, rear seat pan, rear deck, trunk, trunk lid...

pictures can be seen here www.jmteam.net/metalhead (under new stereo project)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> We plan on using this for the upcoming audio install articles.
> 
> http://www.b-quiet.com/
> 
> ...


thanks mike. that will come in handy for some one :thumbup: 

(expanding foam rocks :cheers: )


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

my passenger side rear pillar rattles near the back seat window(200sx) how do i pop that SOB off and stop the rattles? besides dynamating it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

go to home depot and see what you can find, you can get amazing ideas. i would think something like a sticky backed heavier rubberish vynal would work great. the roofing section may be a good section to look in. just pull the piller cover off and put a sheet on the inside of it and press into any crevaces.

also an expanding foam may work for you, i used large gap filler by "great stuff" you may have better luck with the small gap filler. this stuff comes out and expands (like hair moose.....exactly like it, a dime sized dab of moose will expand almost the same size of the foam did) but this stuff is very very VERY sticky. get some and experiment before you use it. it get pretty solid and will prevent anything it is attached to from vibrating.


----------

